# Romin Evo Expert vs. Toupe



## new2rd (Aug 8, 2010)

I know that saddle choice is personal matter (what makes your ass happy is your business). However, I wanted to share my experience with the Romin Evo and let everyone know my perspective for those thinking about giving it a try.

Short history: Started with a WTB Devo, but after switching frames to a Tarmac SL3, I couldn't get it right. Felt like I needed more of a channel for relief. Only 1 LBS in town that I would visit and they didn't have the Evo to try out. I took the plunge on a 143 mm Romin Evo Expert. Everything seemed ok, figured I needed to break it in. I suffered through a century about 3 weeks after purchase. After another 6 months I've had enough. The feeling that I have is that my weight is being supported just inside my sit bones or a sign that the saddle is too narrow. Here's my observations:

Romin Evo Expert: The rear third before it kicks up in the back has an almost instant drop going to the side. The usable sit bone area (that's somewhat flat) is roughly 90 mm. Even though the saddle is measured at 143, most of that area is tapered down the side. 

Toupe (OEM from a entry level bike): This saddle is also 143, but the usable sit bone area is in the 130 mm ballpark. 

I heard while doing research that people recommended going wider with the Romin Evo, but I figured I was good. For Crits or shorter aggressive riding, the Evo would be fine, but add some distance and ouch. I ended up ordering a Toupe Pro 155 from my LBS and I'll see how that goes.


----------



## TmB123 (Feb 8, 2013)

I went through a similar thing, ended up with the Chicane, more old school style and a rounder profile rather than the sudden drop off of the other Spesh models. But yeah, everyones ass is different


----------



## 2Slo4U (Feb 12, 2005)

I did just the opposite. I hated the 143 Toupe and went with a 155 Romin Evo.


----------



## springs (Jun 26, 2011)

I got a 143 Avatar Comp Gel thinking I'd very likely return it for a Toupe, but wound up keeping it. It's not perfect but I've adapted to it. I still might try a Toupe.


----------



## Hetfield (Feb 26, 2013)

*new2rd*: 

Didn't you try that rubber pad to see wich saddle width would suit you better? In most cases it works.

I've has both the Toupe and the regular Romin (not EVO) and didn't notice much difference in the sit area width (both are 130 in my case). In my case I feel the Romin is in a different league when it comes to confort, mostly in long rides. The toupe was hard when I reached the 3rd hour mark. Now with the Romin I have no problem at all.


----------



## new2rd (Aug 8, 2010)

Yup, I measured around 130mm on the pad thing. The Evo model drops off a bit more on the sides than the regular Romin. I could have just tried a Romin or wider Romin Evo, but the Toupe seems alright, although I haven't recieved the 155 Toupe Pro yet. I'll post the results when I give it a good test. I expect there to be a break in period, but I'll know how it feels on 3 hour rides almost immediately. Probably won't have a 4 hour ride for another month or so, we will see.


----------



## Hetfield (Feb 26, 2013)

If you measured around the 130 mark and the Toupe being more flat than the Romin, I guess a 155 Toupe will be wider for you.
Doesn't your shop has some test saddles? That would be nice for you, so you could try different options without costs.


----------



## new2rd (Aug 8, 2010)

The only Specialized saddle they had was the 143 OEM Toupe that I've been using. I'm at zero risk with the one I ordered. The shop owner will let me bring it back if I don't like it. Wanted to give a wider saddle a try. All the ones at the LBS are 140's or narrower


----------



## Hetfield (Feb 26, 2013)

If that's the case you're ok. Nothing like giving it a try and see how it fits.


----------



## new2rd (Aug 8, 2010)

I took a risk with the Evo Expert, but I'm not about to spend more money on a whim. I'll give it a couple weeks which will equal a few longer rides and 4-5 90 minute rides. That should give me an idea if it works or not.


----------



## new2rd (Aug 8, 2010)

Alright, so after 3 rides (52,24, and 22 miles) my initial impression is mixed. My sit bones feel well supported (first time in 6 months), soft tissue has no issues, but now I feel my glutes. I'm worried that this might be due to the seat being too wide? I've also been doing some harder intervals, so my effort level could be recruiting my glutes more than normal. I'm still doing some small adjustments with the saddle, but I'm hoping that this isn't too wide? Does anyone have any experience with too wide of a saddle?


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm currently a week into trying out a 155 Romin Evo Comp Gel. My 2013 Roubaix came with a 143 Toupe which I found too hard. I'm also running into the same issue on the Romin of aggrevating my left inside sit bone area (which can progress to a saddle sore.) When I get out of the saddle to pedal I feel some tenderness in that area. I'm trying to do a full 2 week demo before returning it but I'm not sure if I'll last that long. FWIW, Specialized rates the Romin Evo as being softer than the Toupe RBX and I do notice a somewhat of a difference in hardness. Here's a photo of the Romin after a 3 hour ride, you can pretty clearly see where my sitbones are touching the saddle.


----------



## new2rd (Aug 8, 2010)

Dunbar said:


> I'm currently a week into trying out a 155 Romin Evo Comp Gel. My 2013 Roubaix came with a 143 Toupe which I found too hard. I'm also running into the same issue on the Romin of aggrevating my left inside sit bone area (which can progress to a saddle sore.) When I get out of the saddle to pedal I feel some tenderness in that area. I'm trying to do a full 2 week demo before returning it but I'm not sure if I'll last that long. FWIW, Specialized rates the Romin Evo as being softer than the Toupe RBX and I do notice a somewhat of a difference in hardness. Here's a photo of the Romin after a 3 hour ride, you can pretty clearly see where my sitbones are touching the saddle.


Looking at the profile of the evo, I didn't think that moving up to a 155 would be enough. The 143 Toupe has more surface area for the sit bones. My sit bones are fine with a thin firm saddle, I just need a good surface without any other part of the saddle bothering me.


----------



## TmB123 (Feb 8, 2013)

The first Romin I tried I found had a really wide nose section ( think it was an S-Works Romin) that I found rubbed the inside of my thighs. Then tried the Romin Evo Pro which is thinner. Still found them a bit hard though, ended up on a Chicane. 

As for Dunbars photo, pretty sure those marks are meant to be there as I had the same ones (if you are talking about the two lines either side of that small post sticking up under the saddle, think its the padding insert)


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

The sit bone marks in my photo are on the leading edges of the "winged" section of the saddle. They disappear after a while which is why I'm pretty sure those are from my sit bones.


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

Dunbar said:


> The sit bone marks in my photo are on the leading edges of the "winged" section of the saddle. They disappear after a while which is why I'm pretty sure those are from my sit bones.


If those marks are from your sit bones it looks to me like you are sitting too far forward on the saddle. 
Why but a wider saddle if you are going to sit in the middle? Try sitting so that your sit bones are supported by the winged section of the saddle, not on the leading edge. I have found the Romin takes a bit of experimenting to find the proper saddle angle, I started with the saddle rails level and adjusted in small increments until I found the sweet spot. There is also a break in period for your sit bones to get used to this saddle so don’t give up too soon, once you find the sweet spot this saddle is awesome. Good Luck!


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

Stumpjumper FSR said:


> Try sitting so that your sit bones are supported by the winged section of the saddle, not on the leading edge.


I will try to move back but there's a limit on how far back one can sit before the rest of your butt isn't being supported. I'm not as thin as a pro cyclist and as far as the width I followed the conventional wisdom to "size up" when going from the Toupe to the Romin. The 143 Toupe actually fit me fine, I just found it too hard/harsh.


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

Dunbar said:


> I will try to move back but there's a limit on how far back one can sit before the rest of your butt isn't being supported. I'm not as thin as a pro cyclist and as far as the width I followed the conventional wisdom to "size up" when going from the Toupe to the Romin. The 143 Toupe actually fit me fine, I just found it too hard/harsh.


You do not need to sit on the rear of the saddle, you just need to sit back further
so that your sit bones are fully supported. Have you leveled the saddle? If its tilted
nose down the curve in the rear will not allow you to sit on the wider portion of the saddle.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

Stumpjumper FSR said:


> Have you leveled the saddle?


I've leveled it by eye. When I was initially adjusting it I didn't like the feel with the nose tilted down. Did 40 miles today and sat back further and it felt better. But when I got home the sit bone marks were in the same spot so I don't know if it's a placebo effect. The last few miles of my ride force me to take it easy so maybe it was just last 15-20 minutes that I was sitting forward :confused5:


----------



## NWS Alpine (Mar 16, 2012)

It looks as though that is where the padding transitions to Gel or another density foam. It does not look like where your sit bones are contacting the saddle.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

NWS Alpine said:


> It looks as though that is where the padding transitions to Gel or another density foam. It does not look like where your sit bones are contacting the saddle.


As I mentioned before, the marks go away 20-30 minutes so one thing for sure is they aren't a permanent manufacturing detail...I ended up returning the saddle since it creaked pretty badly and I only had 14 days after purchase to get a full refund. I felt myself constantly readjusting to try and get comfortable (although not as much as on the Toupe) so I didn't want to try another Romin. I got a 155mm Avatar that I'm going to try next. It has a lot more padding which I'm hoping helps in the comfort department. I'm currently riding a WTB Speed V, which is quite firm but well padded, and I get on with it just fine. I want to change purely for vanity reasons (it looks ugly on a road bike IMO.)


----------



## TmB123 (Feb 8, 2013)

My marks were EXACTLY the same, I think you'll find they are in fact the join between two diffrent structures beneath the outer layer. Anyway it doesnt matter, if it is uncomfortable, try something different.


----------



## Mr.Habanero (Oct 30, 2011)

Happy New Years! I have a Romin evo 143 and i have been doing my best to get things comfortable. To start with, l like the narrow nose and the channels. But it gets kinda painful, well thats not really what l mean it gets uncomfortable pretty quickly. Its not what l was hoping for. I've been noticing that i need to tilt the seat a little to the right as l feel the soreness on more the left inside leg. Has it been helping? I think its too early to say. I have noticed when l tilt the seat more nose down it helps a little. In reality, the issue l have is that l dont know what l want. Is wider what l want or more padding? I just dont know. Im a very regular guy. I'm not some super racer but lm not like fat or a blobbers. I like to spin for like 45min, thats all i can take with this seat thus far. On my mtb l use a SDG Ti-Fly which works well but im up and out of the saddle often. That seat sucks for what im doing on my trainer. If anyone has some ideas or suggestion lm open.


----------

